# ECG Gel



## jimbut (22 Jan 2011)

Anyone know of a really good substitute for ECG gel to use on a HRM chest belt ( Polar T31 ) ?


----------



## gb155 (22 Jan 2011)

jimbut said:


> Anyone know of a really good substitute for ECG gel to use on a HRM chest belt ( Polar T31 ) ?



There is something I use every single day

SWEAT


----------



## edwardd67 (22 Jan 2011)

jimbut said:


> Anyone know of a really good substitute for ECG gel to use on a HRM chest belt ( Polar T31 ) ?


Are you having problems picking up your heart rate?
I hade a similar problem due to being a bit hairy  

I tried shaving it and it works , i only shaved a diamond not my whole chest.
Now the hair has grew back i just dampen the hair and the monitor and it works fine.


----------



## big al 83 (22 Jan 2011)

I just use water. Works fine.


----------



## dan_bo (22 Jan 2011)

Saliva works for me!


----------



## numbnuts (22 Jan 2011)

KY jelly is good also has other uses....so I'm told


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2011)

dan_bo said:


> Saliva works for me!


You beat me to it! I used to spit** on the sensor and wipe the saliva across with a finger.

** Saliva only - phlegm-covered sensors aren't pleasant!


----------



## Garz (22 Jan 2011)

I too just go to the hot tap trickle out warm water and dampen the pads. The premium garmin strap doesn't even require wetting, but my other two standard types do.


----------



## The Jogger (22 Jan 2011)

Camcare Ultrasound Gel

I asked at Boots and they ordered it for me, it lasts so long I forget how much it was but under a tenner and works better than all the alternatives. KY is not as good for results


----------



## gb155 (22 Jan 2011)

The Jogger said:


> Camcare Ultrasound Gel
> 
> I asked at Boots and they ordered it for me, it lasts so long I forget how much it was but under a tenner and works better than all the alternatives. *KY is not as good for results*



Depends on what you want to achieve really


----------



## Hugo15 (22 Jan 2011)

I use Banana Boat Aloe Vera aftersun gel. Seems to work well and it's eliminated the +200 bpm readings I was getting from my Garmin.

http://www.bananaboat.co.uk/aloe_vera_gels.html

The big size costs 5 or 6 quid.


----------



## Reluctant cyclist (23 Jan 2011)

edwardd67 said:


> Are you having problems picking up your heart rate?
> I hade a similar problem due to being a bit hairy
> 
> I tried shaving it and it works , i only shaved a diamond not my whole chest.
> Now the hair has grew back i just dampen the hair and the monitor and it works fine.




I say, who is this woman?


----------



## zacklaws (23 Jan 2011)

ColinJ said:


> You beat me to it! I used to spit** on the sensor and wipe the saliva across with a finger.
> 
> ** Saliva only - phlegm-covered sensors aren't pleasant!



How disgusting, spitting on the sensor , I like to give mine a good lick, its the only time it gets cleaned of the old sweat and grime on it and also gives me a good top up of electrolytes , Anything to recycle waste.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jan 2011)

zacklaws said:


> How disgusting, spitting on the sensor , I like to give mine a good lick, its the only time it gets cleaned of the old sweat and grime on it and also gives me a good top up of electrolytes , Anything to recycle waste.


That's why I spit!


----------



## edwardd67 (23 Jan 2011)

Reluctant cyclist said:


> I say, who is this woman?


You must know some funny women


----------

